# Gestational Diabetes....legs cramps....baby showers, oh my!



## mtnprotracy

Well....sadly, I've been diagnosed with GD. I guess all those Starburst Jelly Beans and McDonalds milkshakes finally caught up with me :blush:. I'm waiting for an appointment at the diabetic clinic to get information. my glucometer and such. 

So, any of you fine ladies dealing with GD? What are your favorite breakfasts? I'm finding that is the hardest meal to cut out carbs.

I'm dealing with leg cramps in my left calf almost every morning. I'm in no way dehydrated.....getting plenty of potassium. My leg has been sore all day from the one this morning....any suggestions?

I have my first shower this Saturday....getting excited :happydance::happydance:! I can look and see what items from my registry have been purchased......and I feel like a kid at Christmas :cloud9:!

I hope you ladies are having a great week!!!!


----------



## Gia7777

Well it sounds like you are taking everything in stride and I like your sense of humor! Im sure they'll be giving you much info on what foods you should/should not be eating and hopefully that will get things under control for you! Bummer about your leg cramps, and hopefully that will subside soon!

How exciting about your shower......Don't go and spoil the surprise of the gifts by peeking at whats been bought LOL!

Hang in there and I know you'll do well!


----------



## Maple Leaf

I don't know much about GD Tracy but I think there is a GD thread in the gestational complications section - there is bound to be lots of tips and recipes on there. I agree with gia though - sounds like you are taking it in your stride.
Leg cramps are awful, I had them a while back - partly due to standing all day at work. I used to find a warm bath and then elevating my leg higher than my heart helped ( use a few pillows to elevate them). You could also get some support stockings to see if they help?
Let us know how your baby shower goes...did I see you are having 2 showers? Just like the Queen having 2 birthdays. Lol


----------



## suzimc

Stopping working got rid of my leg cramps! Don't cut out carbs completely you still need the good long acting ones sweetie its just the unnecessary stuff that has to go!
I've gota baby shower to go to this saturday too, never been to one before as they're quite a new thing here but looking forwrd to seeing all the girls from work with no patients around to interupt us while we eat cake...oops sory, shouldn't mention cake to you! Good luck with the diabetes appointment! xxx


----------



## Eleonora

Apparently no amount of sugary treats can actually give you GD so don't be hard on yourself! Eggs have very low levels of carbohydrates. You could also try a kind of Greek/Turkish breakfast with feta cheese, olives, cucumber, tomatoes.


----------

